# A last run on the Foxconn MARS before it retires



## darklord (Dec 7, 2008)

Some benching I did over the weekend. One last run before the MARS is rested :thumbup:

*Test Setup -
Intel C2D E8600
Foxconn MARS
Team Xtreem DDR2 667 CL3 1GB x 2
Copper Pot with DICE for CPU cooling
Corsair TX750
ATI Radeon 4850 CF / Gigabyte GTX280*

*Super Pi 32M*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdc6bf196e.jpg

*Super Pi 1M*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdc6b26ef8.jpg

*Hexus Pifast*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdc6cc0c60.jpg
*
Everest Memory Benchmark (555MHz 4-4-4-9)*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdc6d79fcb.jpg

*ATI 4850 Crossfire AM3*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdd31bf168.jpg

*Gigabyte GTX280 AM3*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdd335b02d.jpg

*3DM01*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdd328bd32.jpg

Not much but still, it was good fun 

cheers !
Darky


----------



## hellgate (Dec 7, 2008)

its long time since u posted 1 ur bench results and as usual they r gr8.
next in line i think will be Core i7 rt?


----------



## utsav (Dec 8, 2008)

whoa


----------



## darklord (Mar 9, 2009)

Bumping an old thread after a long time !

Got myself a Pentium Dual Core E5200 2 days back.Some numbers,

_*Test Setup - *
Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 ( 2.5GHz stock speed)
1GB x 2 Team Xtreem DDR2 667 CL3
Foxconn MARS
Lots of high CFM fans 
Corsair HX1000 PSU
NVidia Geforce GTX 285 GPU_

Stepping of this chip - Q828

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/32425_p6dlh/sp1m22.jpg

Check the PL 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/32427_diilz/ram.jpg


Cheers !
Amey


----------

